# 2 cycle Snow Throwers



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

I saw in another thread that some guys were sick of 2 cycle issues ???? What issues ???


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

They can be tempermental. The need to carry two gas cans, one for mix and one for the spreader. In my case I dont have gas spreaders any more, but now at least the blower gas can go in the truck.
They are loud, and have no low end torque. Once you have had a honda single stage, the two stroke units seem about 30 yrs out of date. 
Now in all fairness I have never used a TORO, but the JD and two Husky units I owned were terrible. Hard to start at times as well. Broke every time I used them, and the simplicity is just a cousin to that. They all use the Techemsuh 2 stroke 6 hp engine. 
Dino


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

*The sound*

is the main thing to me. They seem to blow out the muffler packing eventually and end up louder than H*LL!
I lost my earplugs one night and though I was going to go deaf from the noise from that Toro.
I also grew up with small Honda dirt bikes (CT70,XR75) and grew to love the 4 stroke "thump" vs the "ring ding" of the two stroke bikes. Not to mention the fact that we'd run those thing wide open from morning till dark (lots of kids) and they NEVER quit! Oil changes once a year, whether it needed it or not 
That said, I know that the power of a two stroke, simpler design, and the lighter weight, were the reasons they dominate power tool use. But there has been a revolution in 4 stroke motors and there isn't the big weight penalty anymore. 
Throw in the fact that they are MUCH friendlier to our envirornment (air pollution) and I'll be getting a Honda 621 sometime this winter.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

MLB, you will actually have to get the honda 520. Looks about the same, but a tad smaller.
Dino


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

i have a honda 520 and its the best blower for the money, by far. i will be buying another one very soon.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/hs520a.htm


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Another problem with 2 strokes is storage. You have to run the tank dry before you store it for the season, or you get a carburator full of mud when you come back.

That being said, I have a Toro 2 stroke I wouldn't part with. I looked at the specs on Dino's Honda, it weighs 40 pounds more than my unit. Not something I want to throw on and off the truck all night.


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

*Huh?*

Toro 5 hp - 71 lbs
Honda 5 hp - 76 lbs
????????????????

Why would I have to get the 520, Plowking35???


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Honda doesnt make the 621 anymore, but they replaced it with the 520.
Dino


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

Just bought the Honda 520 and love it. Couldnt believe the low end power that this blower has. I was pushing it threw the snow as fast as i could push and that engine kept on chugging.

Even if the engine did start to slow down it still had the power needed to keep going, something no two-cycle would be able to do.


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

*I thought*

they were the same blower but with a 6 hp engine. Some distributors still list/show the 621 but the Honda site doesn't.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I would say that since one is a 21" wide auger and housing and the other is a 20" wide auger and housing, that no they are not the same unit. Last year was the first year for the 520, but I see 621's for sale used in our local bargain news.
However for the money the 520 is a good deal. About 100.00 per hp.
Dino


----------



## cbr954plower (Nov 20, 2002)

Here I go again.... noone hate me...

I have no problems with a two stroke...... Stabil... run it for 5 minutes with a full tank and no storage problems at all...

As for the unit itself, 5 hp 22 inch path.... It has been through wet and heavy no problems, throws 20 feet in wet and heavy.......

Not heavy at all..... and yes once again it is a Simplicity..


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

Sure don't mean to sound like I think 2 strokes suk. The Toros we use handle anything we throw at them, including some 4' drifts we had last week (slow going for sure). I just love the 4's


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I had a snapper that was wonderfull, 3 hp and 18" width, used to bring it up on roofs. Anyway the auger broke, was more for a new one than it was worth. That is when I bought the Huskies and JD, all three were junk.
So I replaced them with the Honda's and have been happy. I dont doubt that there are good 2 strokes out there, but I have switched to the hondas, and they work great for me.
Dino


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

MLB, I don't have the model # handy on my Toro, it has an 18" cut, is 2 stroke, and weighs 36 pounds. I've also used it on roofs, it's real easy to carry up a ladder. It has rubber paddles and will throw the snow 20' easily, I don't know the horsepower rating.


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

I had a Snapper 3201 that was the "Consumer reports" choice of about 15 years ago. That little 3.5hp sucker had more balls than lots of bigger blowers. Met the same end, bent auger, $190 for the part!

That's probably the size you're talking Pelican, weighed about 35lbs.
Nice to move around for sure. But I like the bigger bite of the 5 hp and I don't have any trouble with 75lbs out of the truck. Sure wouldn't want to carry them up ladders though


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

I have a lawnboy sr225 ( I think) any way its a 2 stage 5 hp techemsuh, and its a little loud but works like a SOB! After its warm when going from job to job it starts in 1 pull.


----------



## Kevintree (Mar 12, 2001)

Bought Toro Commander last year but no snow on Long Island

Used Xmas worked OK on virgin snow but not so hot where there was water below snow (slush)

Kevin

PS Dino - how does the Honda work w/ slush??


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I bought a used Honda 621 snowblower two years ago.

Its the greatest investment I ever spent money on!!! Starts with one pull, throws snow like crazy 

and it worked great during our Christmas snowstorm. By the time I got to do my own driveway it was really wet and heavy slush. It threw it well with only one small clog ( I was in a hurry)

I would buy three or four others if I could find them
:waving: 

Sure beats a stick plow!!!!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Pelican _
> *MLB, I don't have the model # handy on my Toro, it has an 18" cut, is 2 stroke, and weighs 36 pounds. I don't know the horsepower rating. *


it is a "powerlite" 3 hp tec. engine, good blower,a buddy has one and it eats up 6" snow at walking pace without slowing.

~Nate~


----------

